# Holly, A Golden in need



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for mentioning this. I just sent a letter to Andrea at Two by Two offering to help transport. She replied that they may have a great home for her in Atlanta. So Molly may be headed to a neighborhood near you. I may not hear anything more from her. 

The good news is that all of Two by Two's dogs are in foster care. I dropped off some Frontline Plus that I didn't need (Brandy had outgrown that size) and met several of the volunteers. Good group of people. 

Robin


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Hard to believe someone locks them in kennels because they play too much, gosh....don't they realize dogs play. Very sad! People need to get them off property more, and on those walks since they need to see the world around them and socialize as well as it's a good place to begin on getting some OB work in. The walk is the most important thing anyone can do for there dogs in my opinion.

Anyway, glad to see you saved this beautiful girl. I'm sure her new home will be very different then her prior home, i'm sure you making a point of that. Thanks going out too BrandysMom as well for giving topicals and offering to transport, I bet the smiles of the goldens make it all worth it in the end.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jeffrey or anyone else in Atlanta: Andrea needs someone to do a home visit this week because the people want to drive here to Birmingham to pick up Molly this weekend. 

Anyone who wants to volunteer to help should contact Andrea directly.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, Robin. I'll contact Adopt A Golden Atlanta to see if I can help with a home visit. I am amazed to see how quickly both Adopt A Golden and J & L were both ahead of the game on behalf of Molly.

Awesome!

-Jeff


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Doh...I reread your post, and I obviously need coffee. I'll contact ANDREA! She's found a home for Molly. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's awesome, Jeffrey! Have a second cup of coffee on me.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Robin! Here is an update: I'll be going for the home check on Wednesday evening, and if all goes well, the adopters will be driving over to Birmingham to get Molly on Thursday. They sound like a wonderful family.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jeffrey, you are an angel! Molly's life, and those of her new family, are all about to take a giant leap forward because you cared enough to get involved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What total idiots her former owners were. I thought everyone knew puppies loved to play. As far as I know almost every kind of intelligent animal from dogs to colts to kittens to lions to bears have some form of playing...altho the wild critters it is also learning as well as fun. I hope all pans out and she gets a wonderful new home with lots of love and PLAY time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Idiots...*

People like that should never have any animal.

I would call myself an experienced dog person, but when we adopted our Golden Retriever, Smooch, from Golden Ret. Rescue in Illinois-As Good as Gold-about 5 1/2 years ago, I must admit that I thought all Goldens were like the ones in the movie-really laid back, obedient, etc. What a surprise.
Smooch was 16 months old when we adopted her and to say she was hyper was an understatement. She had been a stray and the poor girl had probably never been walked on a leash, or gone for a car ride. My husband and I took our dogs on a walk everyday for a year, before she learned how to walk properly.

Smooch is an absolute joy in my life and EXTREMELY AFFECTIONATE. I love her!!

Karen519


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Karen, thank you so much for sharing your story. Sadly, I've also seen stories of people who adopt and give up on a dog after just a few months. One I know of has been returned to the rescue twice. She does great in the foster's home, presumably because the foster understands her needs. 

Thank goodness there are people in this world like you who are willing to make the time for training and rehabilitating dogs who just didn't get a great start.


----------

